# cctv / Surveillance camera



## Ironman (Apr 6, 2013)

i want a Cheap Vandal proof , water proof Surveillance camera for outdoor use 
target area around 
40 to 45 feet away from camera

Find me one please

do you need any other informations? 

some one is vandalizing my plants and stealing my cycle parts


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2013)

yes I need to know the approx budget...and do you need night vision...also I want to know whey 40-45 feet away...or u mean it should cover that much area...


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consumer-electronics-everything-else/169170-security-camera-dvr.html


----------



## Ironman (Apr 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes I need to know the approx budget...and do you need night vision...also I want to know whey 40-45 feet away...or u mean it should cover that much area...



budget = 5000 inr or less
can increase if its really needed

Night vision = yes if its avail able within 5000 , no if its expensive

Question is IR = night vision or IR and Night vision is different ?

no the the target area which i want to see or cover is 45 to 45 feet away from the camera position 
so it should get a good focused picture

where in kolkata i can buy cctv for home use ?

lesser the price the better

and i am trying to get a Cheap Low Electricity consumption pc from 24 hrs recording based on sensitivity of movement


----------

